# sig mosquito.



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

I Am looking to bye a .22 semi auto . A gun dealer is trying to sell me sig mosquito . any advice on this pistol - reliability accuracy ect.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I bought one and enjoy it alot. After purchase I stripped, lubed it, and hand racked the slide 400 times. I also polished the feed ramp. Broke it in with CCI mini mags which worked very well. I now use Federal Bulk and will get an occasional fte. I use it as a practice gun and close range target gun. I enjoy it and think it is a much fun as my first bb gun. Many people will tell you that it is nothing but trouble. I do not think that is especially true with the newer guns. They may not be perfect but they are a lot of fun. I have +1000 rds through it and everything is fine. Good luck making a choice.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

+1 on what hollander said.

i love the little skeeter


----------



## MikePapa1 (Sep 7, 2010)

I love mine, too.


----------



## sc020643 (Aug 25, 2009)

*sc020643*

i hated mine:smt076

...but it was one of the earlier versions:smt102

sc


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought my daughter a "pink" one.

She likes it but gets frustrated with the FTE that happens about once per mag.

I'm hoping it will "break in" and stop doing the FTE.

:smt1099


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for advice . Getting mixted reviews some love them some hate them. Might try and get my hands on a browning buckmark.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

manta said:


> Thanks for advice . Getting mixted reviews some love them some hate them. Might try and get my hands on a browning buckmark.


Good plan.

Sig hasn't made a lot of mistakes, but the Mosquito seems to be one, in my estimation. I have had experience with two different ones, and they were both jam-o-matics, even with high-powered ammo.

Typically, the cheapest model Buckmark costs less, shoots all ammo accurately, and rarely has feeding/ejecting malfunctions.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Ruger makes a highly regarded .22 that has been around for a long, long time. You might check on that too.

When I had the choice I decided to go with a competition-worthy pellet gun instead. It allows me to practice in my basement on off days. I shoot at the regulation 33 foot distance, one handed and sometimes some Weaver stance shooting.

An IZH Baikal 46M costs about $400.00; a backdrop costs about $25.00. Competition grade ammo is about $.01 each.

You'd have to spend a lot more to get a .22 that is as accurate as the IZH.


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

Packard said:


> Ruger makes a highly regarded .22 that has been around for a long, long time. You might check on that too.
> 
> When I had the choice I decided to go with a competition-worthy pellet gun instead. It allows me to practice in my basement on off days. I shoot at the regulation 33 foot distance, one handed and sometimes some Weaver stance shooting.
> 
> ...


Yes the ruger gets good reports to . The problem here - with air pistols is that they are illegal , you have to be a member of a gun club to get one . So i wound have to go trough the same procedure to get a air pistol as a .44 magnum which takes around three months .


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

manta said:


> Yes the ruger gets good reports to . The problem here - with air pistols is that they are illegal , you have to be a member of a gun club to get one . So i wound have to go trough the same procedure to get a air pistol as a .44 magnum which takes around three months .


If you want to train for the Olympics you need a license? Bummer.


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

Packard said:


> If you want to train for the Olympics you need a license? Bummer.


The pistol shooters in uk have to train abroad, becuase pistol shooting -in most of the uk is illigal they dont get any funding. They are building a new range for the olympic games , and then knocking it down after the games , instead of upgrading ranges already built . Thats how anti -shooting they are in the uk .


----------



## jason-hart (Mar 24, 2010)

i have a skeeter...put 700 or so rounds thru it now. It will not reliably shoot Federal bulk yet but will use CCI minimags all day no failures. Very fun


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Bisley said:


> Good plan.
> 
> Sig hasn't made a lot of mistakes, but the Mosquito seems to be one, in my estimation. I have had experience with two different ones, and they were both jam-o-matics, even with high-powered ammo.
> 
> Typically, the cheapest model Buckmark costs less, shoots all ammo accurately, and rarely has feeding/ejecting malfunctions.


I too had a nasty little mosquito, definitely not up to Sig's usual standards. I like the Buckmark, but got a Ruger instead, mostly because I liked the "Luger" profile. Both nice classic pistols, accurate and reliable.
Eli


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

*Disclaimer* I'm as new as it gets (owned a gun since 12/1)

However, I was all set to buy a Mosquito because I wanted a .22 that didn't look like a raygun. I was at a gun counter and mentioned that I'm just looking for target shooting and plinking and he immediately suggested Browning or Ruger over the Mosquito for better accuracy from the longer barrels. Other than that he had nothing but good things to say about the Mosquito. I went with the Browning because it felt better in my hand than the Ruger. That's my $.01

P.S. As far as reliability vs. other Sigs, don't quote me, but I seem to remember hearing the Mosquito was not actually manufactured by Sig, but by a third party.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

clockworkjon said:


> I seem to remember hearing the Mosquito was not actually manufactured by Sig, but by a third party.


GSG if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

A good friend of mine bought a mosquito as well, he had the typical results of FTE/FTFs with cheaper bulk ammo, but since he's started using minimags he's hardly had any issues what-so-ever. He doesn't have a ton of rounds through it, so hopefully it'll only continue to improve in reliability. Let us know what you get and how it works!


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Newbie perspective*

First of all.... what does FTE and FTF mean?

As a matter of background, I purchased my first gun about 3 months ago - a Glock 19 - and I've really enjoyed shooting at the range. I recently decided to find a .22 of similar size and feel for more economical shooting. Basically, I wanted to shoot more with a similar gun and do it at less cost. To my knowledge, nobody makes a .22 conversion kit for Gen4 Glocks just yet. And, the cost of a kit would be close to the cost of a new gun anyway.

Being that I wanted similar size and feel, I ended up buying a Mosquito. I read how particular they were about ammo before making the purchase so I was aware of potential issues. The runner up for me was the GSG 1911 .22, but I liked the weight and feel of the Mosquito better (it felt more like my Glock). If I wanted accuracy above all and didn't care about likeness to my Glock, I would have gone with a Ruger or a Buckmark.

Anyway...

First trip to the range - 100 rounds with about 6 misfeeds and a dozen misfires. The guy at the range inspected the misfired bullets and said they were all good strikes and blamed the ammo. They gave me Remington Yellow Jackets to shoot. The gun got dirty and gritty real quick. By the way, I stripped, cleaned, and lubed the gun before taking it to the range. Wondering if I made a mistake with this gun purchase...

Second trip to the range - 100 rounds of CCI Mini Mags. Not a single misfeed or misfire. The slide was smooth and not nearly as dirty. I'm much happier!

I will continue to try different ammo, just to see if I can further economize.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

FTF = Failure To Feed the next round into the chamber. FTE = Failure To Eject the spent case. 

Just an update on Browning Buckmark reliability. I have about 400 through mine now, and I finally cleaned it yesterday. I bought this gun used, its from 2007, and I swear its never been cleaned before. In fact, I need to do it again because I ran out of time it was so dirty. The feed ramp had carbon residue stalagtites stuck to it! That said though, out of those 400 rounds, I had maybe 4 or 5 FTE/FTF with CCI mini-mags.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

ronmail65 said:


> First of all.... what does FTE and FTF mean?
> 
> As a matter of background, I purchased my first gun about 3 months ago - a Glock 19 - and I've really enjoyed shooting at the range. I recently decided to find a .22 of similar size and feel for more economical shooting. Basically, I wanted to shoot more with a similar gun and do it at less cost. To my knowledge, nobody makes a .22 conversion kit for Gen4 Glocks just yet. And, the cost of a kit would be close to the cost of a new gun anyway.
> 
> ...


UPDATE... I have put another 300 rounds of CCI Mini Mags plus 100 rounds of Federal AutoMatch through the Mosquito. Zero issues!! The gun was cleaned after every 100 rounds.

UPDATE... Another 400 rounds of CCI Mini Mags later and Zero issues!! Very pleased.

UPDATE.... Another 200 rounds of CCI Mini Mags and ... OOPS -- 2 FTEs. No stove piping, they just didn't eject at all.


----------

